# Reckless with the truth



## spike buck (Jun 6, 2010)

Sometimes it is tough to get straight talk even from an expert. I USED to email a muzzleloading expert for info until I read some of his stuff that claimed he shot a muzzleloader or muzzleloaders 200 times in 3 days.

That is shooting once every 7.2 (point 2 that is) minutes for 8 hours for each of the three days. Couldn't handle that one. I won't mention the fellow's name.

spike buck


----------

